# If you couldn't have gotten your goat, what was your 2nd choice?



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm not sure if a thread with a similar question has been posted or not but I thought I'd put it out there anyway.

Trust me, I have no regrets for getting my '05 Holden (How you like that Groucho?  ). But I would still like to have a 405HP ZO6. I've owned Corvettes for the past 5 years and I think I will always have a soft spot for them. Maybe when I pay off my goat next year, I'll be able to have the best of both worlds.

So what *realistic, attainable* alternate ride would you get?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I'm not sure if a thread with a similar question has been posted or not but I thought I'd put it out there anyway.
> 
> Trust me, I have no regrets for getting my '05 Holden (How you like that Groucho?  ). But I would still like to have a 405HP ZO6. I've owned Corvettes for the past 5 years and I think I will always have a soft spot for them. Maybe when I pay off my goat next year, I'll be able to have the best of both worlds.
> 
> So what *realistic, attainable* alternate ride would you get?


Subaru WRX STi


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

I looked at 225TT's, 350Z's, G35 coupes, Crossfire, EVO, and a few others.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> So what *realistic, attainable* alternate ride would you get?


Well...funny you should axe. The high gas prices and my long commute are making me cast about for the GTO's replacement.

I like the 2006 Audi A3 Sportback...I'll especially lust for it when the Quattro version comes out in '07.

Rumor is that VW is coming out with another R32. Suh-wheet.

Diggin' the Mini Cooper S. Always have.

The Honda S2000 is just a sweetheart of a car. A RWD Honda that a mere mortal can afford! Try as I might, however, I just can't stretch my needs for an economical commuter around that sweet body. Ditto on the Mazdaspeed MX-5 / Miata.

Since I put damned near 50k a year on my ride, however, I need to be realistic. I am actually looking for a low-miles used car...since I pound any resale out of a vehicle via my piling of the miles on it, it makes sense for me to let someone else take the depreciation hit. I also need something that gets better than the Goat's 19mpg average...netting an average of 27mpg, for example, would save me ~$3000/year _in fuel costs alone_. 

However, it also must be fun to drive and get out of its own way.

What I'm looking at are the 2002-2004 Acura RSX-S, VW GTI or Beetle Turbo S, or Subie WRX. 

In the mean time, I'm enjoying the hell out of my Holden.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh...when I bought the GTO (when I had a shorter commute and gas was cheaper), the also-rans were the VW R32, Mazda RX-8, used 330ci, and Subie WRX STi.

The V-8 and aggressive p[ricing won me over (and the fact that the VW guys weren't wheelin' and dealin' on the very limited edition R32s)...


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

As far as my goat, it chills in the garage throughout the work week and I drive it between 60 and 150 miles on the weekend. I drive my '98 Olds Intrigue back and forth from Victorville to Edwards AFB. Even with 103,000 miles, it still average around 26 mph. I'm looking to replace it with a used 2000 to 2004 Maxima.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> As far as my goat, it chills in the garage throughout the work week and I drive it between 60 and 150 miles on the weekend. I drive my '98 Olds Intrigue back and forth from Victorville to Edwards AFB. Even with 103,000 miles, it still average around 26 mph. I'm looking to replace it with a used 2000 to 2004 Maxima.


I'm very familiar with that area- I worked at Mojave Airport for 13 years. Yours a fairly wide-open, flat drive.

Two differences with my drive is that I have a 4100' mountain pass and LA traffic to deal with on my commute...


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes there will be a new R32. The A3 won't be coming out for some time in a 3 door platform. Audi doesn't want to hurt the sales of the new MKV Golf. Really sux.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I'm very familiar with that area- I worked at Mojave Airport for 13 years. Yours a fairly wide-open, flat drive.
> 
> Two differences with my drive is that I have a 4100' mountain pass and LA traffic to deal with on my commute...


Yes sir it is wide open. Have seen 155 mph in my '93 Vette and 150 mph in my '98 Vette. Good thing is, it was 0430 in the morning and no other cars were around. So eventhough I was traveling at very unsafe speeds, I didn't put anyone else in harms way.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

STi as well for me. Also maybe a Evo VIII but I didn't like it as much as the subaru. Also considered a used 01-04 vette in the same price range as my GTO. A used S/C Cobra 03-04 model was also considered as was the new GT (but only very briefly for the GT). :cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I limit my buying to brands owned by domestic manufacturers in order to keep the profits in the United States.

GM: Cadillac CTS-V (didn't get it because there weren't any good deals at the time, the interior wasn't that hot and why blow an extra $25K on a depreciating asset), Cadillac SRX-V8 (too big) and Chevrolet Corvette (wife would never have shut her yap if I brought one home).

Ford: Mustang (leftover Cobras and Mach 1s were rare and way overpriced -- the styling was outdated, too), Five Hundred (wimpy wimpy wimpy drivetrain -- otherwise outstanding), F-150 (stuff goes either in the back of the cab or banging around in the bed), Escape V6 (on days I can't fit squat in the GTO's trunk, I sort of regret not getting one of these -- might get one and add it to the fleet, anyway), Volvo S60R (not worth $45K plus and it's FWD -- but the baseball glove orange leather in a black car is awesome), Jaguar XJR (wife already has one) and Jaguar S-Type R (see CTS-V -- except it was something like $40K more).

When all is said and done, though, you can't beat this car -- especially at $25,999 plus wheels and tires.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i wasnt considering a GTO when I got mine. I read about the GTO, saw one at an autocross and liked the size of the back seat.

I was content with my 93 Z28 that had all of 41k miles on it. I planned on buying a used GTO or RX8 in a few years. 

When I read about the changes for 05, and the quantity on the lots I started to follow the GTO. I planned on spending about 15-17k on a three year old GTO with 20k miles on it. When I got a new one for 20.5k and 3.5% and a 18.7 residual, I pulled the trigger.

With gas prices going up I am glad I did a smartbuy. I think the GTO will be replaced with a RSX or similar type four cylinder with a hatch. I loved my RX7s and love the versatility of my 944. a nice used cobalt may fit the bill too. it depends on my commute, which may be about 1 mile to a park and ride in a few months.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I would have to say the Audi S4. I had an Audi A4 1.8T and loved it, until it got rearended.

Nothing like a 340HP All wheel drive V-8 in a small sedan :cool


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

When I was shopping for the GTO, I came across a 2002 Trans Am WS6 with only 2000 miles. This car would have been my second choice.


----------



## Warren11050 (Jun 30, 2005)

Saab 93 Sport combi Aero... Red


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

I am currently shopping for my next car. The GTO and SRT8 300C are the two that have continued to get my attention.

I don't want a New Stang. Just too many of them, depreciate like hell, and I prefer the looks of the previous models.
Charger is cool, but I like the others more.

I want an American car with a Big Engine! :cheers 

And I want something I can mod the hell out of! arty: 

It has to have a back seat, and my son has to give me the Thumbs Up! He's 4 next week!  

The GTO is way ahead right now!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I would have gone with another SRT-4.... there's nothing like running mid-12's, seat 5 people, and get 20+mpg in the city! All of this is achieved with less than $2K in mods...... and my payment was cheaper.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

My friends are PSI-FI motorsports. They have an insane SRT-4^^^^^^


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> My friends are PSI-FI motorsports. They have an insane SRT-4^^^^^^


Do you have a link to their site or is it up somewhere? :cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

would have been cadillac cts-v didnt want same hp for 25k more also wanted to keep my money in general motors had a ford once huge mistake never again and a chrysler product ouch!!!!!!!!!!!! the general has done a fine job on the last 5.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LIVEVIL said:


> My friends are PSI-FI motorsports. They have an insane SRT-4^^^^^^


This guy that dynoed my Vette has one that I've seen run 11.1 at California dragway. He claims 600 hp to the wheels. His mods were a larger turbo, upgraded injectors and a good dyno tune totalling around $3500. His shop name was Dyno Works. Not sure if the shop is still opened. The last time I seen him at the track, he was shooting for high 10s but he had some tuning issues and still ran in the low 12s.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> This guy that dynoed my Vette has one that I've seen run 11.1 at California dragway. He claims 600 hp to the wheels. His mods were a larger turbo, upgraded injectors and a good dyno tune totalling around $3500. His shop name was Dyno Works. Not sure if the shop is still opened. The last time I seen him at the track, he was shooting for high 10s but he had some tuning issues and still ran in the low 12s.


Was that car black or silver? If it was either one did he have the name of his shop on the side of his car? If so I have a video of one (black and silver with that shops name on the side) running 10.7's! :cheers


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

I would've just kept my '02 SS Camaro, SLP#1359, Onyx Black, M6, mod, mod, mod :cool


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I was currently driving a '98 Grand Am GT and was looking at a '00 NBM Formula Firehawk with 57,000 miles that was in Ohio. I got broadsided in my GA and said that the only brand new car that I would even consider would be an '05 GTO. Weighed the options over a used car vs. a brand new one. Went to Bommarito Pontiac here in St. Louis and the impulse was so great that I pulled the trigger. 
The Firehawk would have been a nice car because: 
1. '00 was the last year for Formula Firehawks.
2. Formula Firehawks are a lot rarer than T/A's.
3. Firehawks are just plain badass IMO, especially in NBM.

But the GTO overcame my "want" for the 'Hawk and the rest is history. :cool


----------



## GMinTheDriveway (Sep 12, 2005)

If the GTO didn't exist I would not own a new car. I didn't need one then and I don't need one now. I just wanted it!


----------



## 84racebird (Jan 4, 2005)

I was going to get a G6. I have a long commute and just do a lot of driving. My '99 Saturn has 168,000 miles and would be about 174k if not for the GTO. In all honesty, I would not have bought the GTO without the incentives. I got it in December for $25k, which is about the same as the G6 would have been. The down side is that the Saturn gets over 30mpg on every tank and the GTO is averaging 19.3 mpg in the same driving conditions. So the Saturn remains my daily ride and the GTO is a backup, special occasion, and just wanna have fun car. My Firehawk still has gas in the tank from last year.

To *Phantom05*, you could still order a Formula Firehawk all the way to the end. For most of the Firehawk's life it could only be ordered as a Formula option, but when it became an option on the TransAm, there were definitely more TransAms ordered. I ordered mine as a TransAm mostly because of the optional spoiler for 2002's, plus I like the nose better and you could not order a hard top in either model.


----------



## GMinTheDriveway (Sep 12, 2005)

84racebird said:


> I was going to get a G6. I have a long commute and just do a lot of driving. My '99 Saturn has 168,000 miles and would be about 174k if not for the GTO. In all honesty, I would not have bought the GTO without the incentives. I got it in December for $25k, which is about the same as the G6 would have been. The down side is that the Saturn gets over 30mpg on every tank and the GTO is averaging 19.3 mpg in the same driving conditions. So the Saturn remains my daily ride and the GTO is a backup, special occasion, and just wanna have fun car. ....


I'm in a similar boat as you- I drive one of my Saturns to work most days and just fire up the GTO about once a week to keep the cobwebs off. 35MPG and 87 octaine vs 20MPG and 91 is a no-brainer for everyday savings, but the GTO gives me a smile worth at least 10MPG when I drive it


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

SRT4s can be made fast. But 600whp is not possible at $3500. And it's NOT streetable at that power either.
For that type of power, it would need a complete engine build, fuel system, large turbo to run lots of boost, and more. At least if you are wanting a streetable car, not a 1 time dyno queen.

There is a large SRT4 club that I am an honorary member here called the Chicagolandsrtclub (add .com for website), and they have some fast cars in the club, some very good people too. My brother is a member and drives a Silver SRT4 with some mods.

The stage 3 puts out about 370whp. Not bad, especially for the $$.


----------



## mjc (Sep 7, 2005)

My first choice was the Mazda RX-8 but my husband didn't fit in it (he's 6'3) But now that I have my GTO I'm perfectly happy.


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

*Can't get enough*

I keep thinking I'm gonna climb back in my old Mercedes (diesel)to get the 33mpg on my 20 mile commute....but I can't get enough of the goat. Its like a magnet. I may need counseling!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

JWCACE said:


> I keep thinking I'm gonna climb back in my old Mercedes (diesel)to get the 33mpg on my 20 mile commute....but I can't get enough of the goat. Its like a magnet. I may need counseling!


 :agree Me too. I will continue to use it as my daily driver, and will feed it whatever I have to, to keep it going. If gas hits $6.00 a gallon, I will simply require a raise.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Do you have a link to their site or is it up somewhere? :cheers



http://www.psifimotorsports.com/

very good friends of mine.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Was that car black or silver? If it was either one did he have the name of his shop on the side of his car? If so I have a video of one (black and silver with that shops name on the side) running 10.7's! :cheers


It was silver. So he did reach his goal of high 10's?


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I think if Gm. hadn't made the GTO, I would have just kept my 2002 Grandprix Gt. With the work I had done it was pullin mid 14s .


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> SRT4s can be made fast. But 600whp is not possible at $3500. And it's NOT streetable at that power either.
> For that type of power, it would need a complete engine build, fuel system, large turbo to run lots of boost, and more. At least if you are wanting a streetable car, not a 1 time dyno queen.
> 
> There is a large SRT4 club that I am an honorary member here called the Chicagolandsrtclub (add .com for website), and they have some fast cars in the club, some very good people too. My brother is a member and drives a Silver SRT4 with some mods.
> ...


I don't know if it was street legal or not. Also I don't know if it had 600 hp or 200. It wasn't my place to doubt the guy. All I know is he ran 11.1. If you continue reading through these posts *GTODEALER* has seen a video of one of the SRT-4s from his shop pull 10.7. Now I doubt if less than 400 hp in a SRT-4 will pull that kind of a number. 

Also from what I've heard from numerous people, the engines in the SRT-4s are strong as hell. I think *GTODEALER* can confirm that.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (May 7, 2005)

*Tough Call*

If I hadn't bought the GTO ..... then I would not be the happy guy I am today.  

Plan B - Chrysler 300C (Hemi)

Plan C - Pontiac Grand Prix GXP

Plan D - Continue to drive my '99 GTP and I would have bought my daughter a used Grand Am GT or Chrysler Sebring Convertible.


----------



## novolvo (Jul 27, 2005)

GMinTheDriveway said:


> If the GTO didn't exist I would not own a new car. I didn't need one then and I don't need one now. I just wanted it!


I'm in the exact same boat. Was driving a 91 Chevy K1500 beat-to-heck that I spent at least 1 saturday a month repairing. But it was <ahem> paid for. Then I got a ride in my friend's goat. Less than 48 hours later I had found my 04 with 10k on it and signed the papers. Haven't looked back, gas prices be durned.
:cheers


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

if I could do it again, I would take a gto that runs...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> if I could do it again, I would take a gto that runs...


Man, I feel bad for you. Got any good news yet?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I was gunna buy a 99 Camaro SS white with factory Black Racing stripes the old guy had an LS6 intake and heads LEP CAI, Headers, and Borla Exhaust but he backed out

Had A 04 Subaru STi in mind 
( ok because my brother bought one a couple months later )

The Last 03 Z06 in the Team Chevrolet Dealer
(could have gotten it but I wouldn't have gotten the goat)

Finally bought an 04 Denali over the 04 goat

Glad I waited and bought an 05 GTO :cool


----------



## Phantom05 (Jul 13, 2005)

84racebird said:


> To *Phantom05*, you could still order a Formula Firehawk all the way to the end. For most of the Firehawk's life it could only be ordered as a Formula option, but when it became an option on the TransAm, there were definitely more TransAms ordered. I ordered mine as a TransAm mostly because of the optional spoiler for 2002's, plus I like the nose better and you could not order a hard top in either model.


Huh, thanks for the info. I was thinkin of the WS6 Formula! I like the optional spoiler alot better also. Thanks again 84 racebird, I get brain farts every now and then.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Trust me, I have no regrets for getting my '05 Holden (How you like that Groucho?  ). But I would still like to have a 405HP ZO6.
> 
> I've owned Corvettes for the past 5 years and I think I will always have a soft spot for them. Maybe when I pay off my goat next year, I'll be able to have the best of both worlds.


I have had 3 Z06's ('01;'02;'04) and 3 C5's and JUST traded in my 2005 C6 today (9 months old) for a 2005 M6 Black/Red GTO.

It's not always about whos the fastest.........been there, done that.

I am just "downsizing" and getting ready for retirement.

60 months @ $539 is wayyyyyyyy better than 60 months @ $750, although the "fun" factor has dropped quite a bit.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

vnamvet said:


> I have had 3 Z06's ('01;'02;'04) and 3 C5's and JUST traded in my 2005 C6 today (9 months old) for a 2005 M6 Black/Red GTO.
> 
> It's not always about whos the fastest.........been there, done that.
> 
> ...


I don't want a ZO6 just to be faster. I would have kept my modded '98 Vette and not gotten the GTO if that was the case. Vettes have always been the car I wanted as a kid and I appreciate the amount of car you get for the bucks. It's just unfortunate that the last Vette I bought turned out to be a lemon therefore I got rid of it.

Also my payments are only $175 a month so maybe I'll recapture that "fun factor" of the Vette that I miss.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't know if it was street legal or not. Also I don't know if it had 600 hp or 200. It wasn't my place to doubt the guy. All I know is he ran 11.1. If you continue reading through these posts *GTODEALER* has seen a video of one of the SRT-4s from his shop pull 10.7. Now I doubt if less than 400 hp in a SRT-4 will pull that kind of a number.
> 
> Also from what I've heard from numerous people, the engines in the SRT-4s are strong ass hell. I think *GTODEALER* can confirm that.


It must have been him! And yes I can confirm that.... hell mine went 12.5's @ 118 and I put 10k miles on it before trading and NEVER had a problem! BTW, I'm sure you're savvy enough to realize that 118mph trap speeds _IS_ an 11 second run........ and I did it for around $2k! :cheers


----------



## GumbyGoat (Sep 24, 2004)

LS2FAST said:


> I would have to say the Audi S4. I had an Audi A4 1.8T and loved it, until it got rearended.
> 
> Nothing like a 340HP All wheel drive V-8 in a small sedan :cool


There was a LT I worked with who had an S4 with a twin turbo...Man would that thing scoot. It was a totally different kind of power. He let me drive it once and I have to say, I was impressed. Fun ride!!!


----------



## redrocketgto (Jul 14, 2005)

Keep my 350Z


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> It must have been him! And yes I can confirm that.... hell mine went 12.5's @ 118 and I put 10k miles on it before trading and NEVER had a problem! BTW, I'm sure you're savvy enough to realize that 118mph trap speeds _IS_ an 11 second run........ and I did it for around $2k! :cheers


I guess some just don't want to give props to the SRT 4.

Just today a kid pulled up behind me in a black one. We both wanted to play but we were in heavy traffic. When he pulled to my right, he complimented the goat as I did his ride. He had just picked it up and hadn't done any mods... Yet.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I guess some just don't want to give props to the SRT 4.
> 
> Just today a kid pulled up behind me in a black one. We both wanted to play but we were in heavy traffic. When he pulled to my right, he complimented the goat as I did his ride. He had just picked it up and hadn't done any mods... Yet.


Hmmmmmmmmm. I will give props that its a fast car, amazing for a 4 banger and amazingly mod'able. It does however look like a neon with a hood scoop and the kids put those damned whining exhausts on them. I dunno. To each his own.


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm. I will give props that its a fast car, amazing for a 4 banger and amazingly mod'able. It does however look like a neon with a hood scoop and the kids put those damned whining exhausts on them. I dunno. To each his own.



I agree to an extent. But those SRT4s have LOTS of mods avail, and can be made to looks very sharp, as well as very fast. 
Alot of it depends on the type of person who owns a SRT4 and the group around here are GREAT people, that act like adults and not kids on Rice. :rofl: :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

GOTPWR said:


> I agree to an extent. But those SRT4s have LOTS of mods avail, and can be made to looks very sharp, as well as very fast.
> Alot of it depends on the type of person who owns a SRT4 and the group around here are GREAT people, that act like adults and not kids on Rice. :rofl: :cheers


Well put! I agree with the last three posts..... I miss mine sometimes! :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Well put! I agree with the last three posts..... I miss mine sometimes! :cheers


I think I'm gonna miss my C5 a little more since my little brother is picking one up tomorrow. Oh well. Maybe after I stomp his a$$ at California Dragway I'll be able to move on  .


----------



## GOTPWR (Sep 10, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I think I'm gonna miss my C5 a little more since my little brother is picking one up tomorrow. Oh well. Maybe after I stomp his a$$ at California Dragway I'll be able to move on  .



That and the fact that you can do it with people in the back seat! arty:


----------



## 05ls2gto (Jul 27, 2005)

instead of my gto there is only one car i would have got instead of that and it would have to be a 1998 twin turbo toyota supra i have been in love with that car forever :cheers :cheers


----------



## Mark06LS2 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was either looking to buy another camaro (probably an 02 SS) or a 350z. However I would love to have a BMW M3


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Pontiac Trans Am WS6...still is my second choice actually


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Definitely either a C5 z06 or a C5 FRC.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was really looking in to getting a supra twin turbo


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good choice Al. If only we can get our hands on an original twin turbo.


----------



## Whyzed (Apr 2, 2008)

Definitely the Z.


----------



## EmeryZ28 (Sep 16, 2008)

G8 Gt, 02 Ws6.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I'd build a S-10/Sonoma, with AWD, and a Twin Turbo LS1 under the hood. That's right son. I'd even spot weld a lawnmower in the bed, throw on some ratty woody racks, and slap some landscaping stickers on it. Then.... i'd rape any and every car, bike, or plane I came across. lol.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

hehe^^
One of the funnest cars I had was a `78 Toyota Celica with about a 500HP chevy sb with dual full exhaust on a Dodge D-50 truck frame that looked totally stock. Anytime I would race someone, I'd only give it enough throttle to put the other guys front bumper at my passenger door and keep it there. A couple of cars I would notice from one week to the next I'd have to give her a little more to stay in front, and when I did I'd look over to see the other guy beating his steering wheel getting pissed cause he thought he only needed a little more to beat me.:willy:
That was an awesome sleeper!!:cool


----------



## OM NOM NOM (Nov 17, 2008)

i actually prepared for this before i bought my GTO...if i couldn't get a GTO i was going to get a new 2500HD diesel


----------



## 05SLPGoat (Nov 18, 2008)

I Would of kept my 2005 Black Maxima SE 3.5 nice car, but having a 6 CYL was getting on my nerves, even if it did have 265hp :shutme


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll never understand how a truck fits into the picture as an alternative choice for a GTO or any muscle car for that matter. 

When I was thinking of selling the GTO and posted it , I had several truck swap offers for the car. I politely told them their trucks were nice but said I wanted cash only. I was honestly thinking however...no way Jose, not for a truck.

For me, the last vehicle I would ever want to replace the GTO is a truck.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

05SLPGoat said:


> I Would of kept my 2005 Black Maxima SE 3.5 nice car, but having a 6 CYL was getting on my nerves, even if it did have 265hp :shutme


I got the best of both worlds then. I have a '04 Maxima SL as my daily driver. 27 mpg average, decent comfort, heated seats/steering wheel (I like my handzies and buttocks to be nice and toasty), sun roof, good power and a smooth ride ain't bad at all. It's one of the nicest cars I've owned.



raspantienator said:


> I'll never understand how a truck fits into the picture as an alternative choice for a GTO or any muscle car for that matter.
> 
> When I was thinking of selling the GTO and posted it , I had several truck swap offers for the car. I politely told them their trucks were nice but said I wanted cash only. I was honestly thinking however...no way Jose, not for a truck.
> 
> For me, the last vehicle I would ever want to replace the GTO is a truck.


Yesterday a co-worker/friend of mine wanted to trade his 2003 Silverado for my GTO. Jokingly, I told him I would if he gave me $15,000 cash too. He actually said okay. Not gonna happen though. I'd love to have a truck but not that bad.


----------



## OM NOM NOM (Nov 17, 2008)

raspantienator said:


> I'll never understand how a truck fits into the picture as an alternative choice for a GTO or any muscle car for that matter.
> 
> When I was thinking of selling the GTO and posted it , I had several truck swap offers for the car. I politely told them their trucks were nice but said I wanted cash only. I was honestly thinking however...no way Jose, not for a truck.
> 
> For me, the last vehicle I would ever want to replace the GTO is a truck.


i'm a truck guy...always have been. i was going to get a Diesel truck if i didn't get the GTO...Diesel trucks can get pretty damn fast!


----------

